# Protektorenjacke, Protektorenshirt



## DerFreddy2 (12. Februar 2014)

Und zwar hab ich mich gerade ein wenig umgeschaut da  ich für die neue Saison eine neue Protektoren Jacke bzw ein Protektoren Shirt brauche. Ich hab mir ein paar angeschaut und möchte wissen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Protektoren gemacht hat, oder ob mir jemand irgendeinen anderen Protektor Empfehlen kann. Ich fahre Downhill/Freeride hauptsächlich auf den Local Trails sprich Touren auf Almhütten ( hinauffschieben und runterfahren ), und Selber gebauten Strecken und im Sommer bin ich manchmal  im Bikepark ( bin ja nur eine Stunde von Leogang <3 entfernt ) .

Meine Anforderungen an die Protektoren Jacke wären: Muss Kurzarm sein, sollte unterm Trickot nicht allzu extrem durchschauen deswegen bin ich eher der Fan von Protektoren Shirts, sollte unter 200€ liegen
Diese Protektoren Shirts sind für mich sehr Interessant:
Alpinestars Comp Pro Short Sleeve ( bisschen teuer mit knapp 200€, wäre aber von aufbau und von den Protektoren perfekt)

UPS 5850 HW Shirt von TLD https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5230-02
(wäre von Preis her perfekt aber schaut etwas mickrig aus ).

Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche anderen Short Sleeve Protektoren empfehlen ??

Ist jetzt nicht so dringend ... Erstmal kauf ich mir im März zum Geburtstag mein neues DH Bike 

Lg


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Februar 2014)

Was fürn Bike solls werden ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (12. Februar 2014)

YT Tues 2013


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Februar 2014)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> YT Tues 2013



haste schon nen gebrauchtes an der Hand ???


----------



## Mx343 (12. Februar 2014)

Protektorshirt:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ro-Short-Sleeve-Top-Protektor-Shirt-2013.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K.../Bearsuit-Pro-Shirt-Protektor-Shirt-2013.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...torjacke/Subgear-Protektor-Shirt-kurzarm.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...rotektorweste/Roost-Tee-Protektorenshirt.html

Sollten alle mit Schaumpolstern sein und entsprechend weniger auffalend sein als welche mit Hartplastik.
Von all denen würde ich noch am ehsten den von Alpinstars nehmen.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (12. Februar 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> haste schon nen gebrauchtes an der Hand ???


Ja


----------



## DerFreddy2 (12. Februar 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Protektorshirt:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ro-Short-Sleeve-Top-Protektor-Shirt-2013.html
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K.../Bearsuit-Pro-Shirt-Protektor-Shirt-2013.html
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...torjacke/Subgear-Protektor-Shirt-kurzarm.html
> ...


Dankeschön  Ja das Alpinstar wäre schon super


----------



## N8worker (12. Februar 2014)

Habs schonmal woander erwähnt... 
Das Bluegrass Leibchen finde ich ganz gut. Auch preislich wenn man(n) aufpasst. ;-)
https://www.google.de/#q=bluegrass+grizzly+d3o+back+and+shoulder

Viel Spass mit dem YT.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (12. Februar 2014)

N8worker schrieb:


> Habs schonmal woander erwähnt...
> Das Bluegrass Leibchen finde ich ganz gut. Auch preislich wenn man(n) aufpasst. ;-)
> https://www.google.de/#q=bluegrass grizzly d3o back and shoulder
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem YT.




Ja Dankeschön, schaut auch gut aus   Vielen Dank werd ich auch alle Fälle haben.. Nur noch knapp ein Monat dann gehört es mir   Geburtstagsgeschenk und so


----------



## icetee (15. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich Vor-/Nachteile bei Protektoren aus Schaumpolstern und Hartplastik?
Hatte demnächst vor auch eine Safety Jacket zu kaufen bin mir aber noch unschlüssig.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich denke dass ein Nachteil von Hartplastik Protektoren wäre dass man sie unter jedem Trickot bzw wenn man mal nur ein T-Shirt anhat durchsieht.. Das persönlich finde ich extrem Hässlich aber wenn du zB. das Alpinestar Comp her nimmst das hat auch teilweise Hartplastik verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icetee (17. Februar 2014)

Werde mir demnächst wahrscheinlich auch den Alpinestar Comp mit passenden Shorts zulegen.
Sehen optisch gut aus und ich habe es auf Amazon nochmal ein paar Euro billiger gefunden.
http://www.amazon.de/Alpinestars-Pr...lid=12KDRKMOY34CS&coliid=I2Q0K9VT4603IG&psc=1


----------



## N8worker (18. Februar 2014)

Sehe ich das nur so, oder ist ein fehlender Reißverschluss ein Nachteil???
Habe mir extra eine mit gekauft. Da ich denke wenn es dann doch etwas warm war und man ein wenig geschwitzt hat, lässt sich das Leibchen doch viel besser ausziehen mit...


----------



## pat (19. Februar 2014)

icetee schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Vor-/Nachteile bei Protektoren aus Schaumpolstern und Hartplastik?


Hochwertige Softprotektoren, z.B. SasTec weisen erheblich bessere Schlagdämpfung als Plastikschalen auf, auch ist der Tragekomfort oft besser, da sie sich dem Körper anpassen.

Hartprotektoren schützen besser gegen punktuelle Impacts, z.B. spitze Steine. Ausserdem gleiten Hartprotektoren insb. an exponierten Körperstellen wie Ellbogen besser über den Boden, verzahnen weniger mit dem Untergrund als das Textilgewebe über Stoffprotektoren, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Hartschalen nach dem ersten Aufprall eher an Ort und Stelle bleiben und nicht verrutschen.

Auf dem Motorrad bin ich absolut von SasTec überzeugt, tolles Zeugs, hat mir schon mehr als einmal den Arsch gerettet. Die Dämpfungseigenschaften sind wirklich bemerkenswert. Auf dem Bike bevorzuge ich mittlerweile wieder ein Jacket mit Hartprotektoren, nach zwischenzeitlichem Experiment mit Soft. Der Geschwindigkeitsbereich ist wesentlich niedriger, Dämpfung daher weniger zentral, in der Summe überzeugen mich die Hartschalen im Parkeinsatz aus den genannten Gründen doch mehr. Auf Endurotour reichen mir Soft-Knie-/Ellbogenschoner.

Gruss pat


----------



## swaro (19. Februar 2014)

Das UPS 5850 HW Shirt von TLD kann ich dir garnicht empfehlen.. fühlt sich total unsicher und billig hergestellt an


----------



## DerFreddy2 (19. Februar 2014)

ok dankeschön


----------



## crossman80 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich trage beim Biken immer eine leichte Weste, die vor Schmutz und Steinschlägen schützt. Wenn ich allerdings ein Gebiet durchstreife welches ich noch nicht kenne schütze ich mich mit einem Brustprotektor und einem abnehmbaren Nierengurt. Man kann ja nie vorsichtig genug sein. Die schützt super vor Steinen und aufwirbelndem Schmutz. Wer´s nachlesen will, hier geht´s zum Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (22. Februar 2014)

Ahh ok Danke  Aber fürs Downhillen wäre deine Ausrüstung nicht so gut geeignet oder ??


----------



## johnny blaze (23. Februar 2014)

ich glaub freddy sucht auch nichts um sich vor schmutz und steinchen zu schützen 

(nicht böse gemeint...nur als Hinweis)


----------



## MrUpdate (24. Februar 2014)

Schau mal nach Suicide Protection! Die Protektoren von denen sind alle 100% handmade und du kannst dich auf Wunsch dort vermessen lassen dann passen die Protektoren auch garantiert  ich hab mir den ganzen protektorensatz inklusive neckbrace rausgelassen und bin top zufrieden.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (24. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, schau ich mir mal an Danke dir.


----------



## Morgoth (14. März 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig beim Bluegrass Grizzly schon entdeckt, wie man die Schulterprotektoren raus bekommt?


----------



## DerFreddy2 (14. März 2014)

Die Scott Drifter DH  wäre auch sehr sehr geil


----------



## Kharne (14. März 2014)

Grad das 661 und das Leatt bestehen nur aus en bissl Protektorenschaum., schützen tun die nicht. Dann eher sowas wie die Alpinestarsweste...


----------



## vitaminc (15. März 2014)

Ich nehme für's Ski fahren und für knackige Abfahrten die Bliss Arg Vest.
http://www.blisscamp.com/bike/


----------



## DerFreddy2 (2. April 2014)

Mein Alpinestar Comp Protektor ist heute angekommen  Vom ersten Eindruck her ist er Top  Sitzt gut und ist gut Verarbeitet  Leider ein bisschen schwer zum aussziehen aber ist kein großes Problem  Morgen ( an meinem einzig freien Nachmittag ) werd ich mal ne Runde mit Downhillen gehen  neues Bike ist ja auch schon seid 2 Wochen da


----------



## malmo (2. April 2014)

Um mal an das Thema anzuknüpfen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem O'neal Bullet Proof Protector-Shirt? 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/o-neal-bullet-proof-protektor-shirt-128239/wg_id-90

Der Einsatzzweck wäre nicht Downhill oder Park, sondern eher Singletrails etc...da ich noch nicht so lange fahre, würde ich mich da gerne schützen, allerdings nicht mit einer Protektorweste, dass wäre für den Einsatzzweck dann doch too much und würde wohl mehr einschränken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (3. April 2014)

Grade das Erste Mal mit meinem Alpinestar Comp Biken gewesen  Einfach TOP und empfehlenswert  Passt gut und rutscht nicht  Echt Super ! Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (3. April 2014)

tach auch...
Ich suche für meinen junior ne protektorjacke zum downhill fahren, er hat 134/140 konfektionsgrösse.
hat da jemand ne empfehlung?

danke


----------



## supermanlovers (4. April 2014)

NoWay78_UMF schrieb:


> tach auch...
> Ich suche für meinen junior ne protektorjacke zum downhill fahren, er hat 134/140 konfektionsgrösse.
> hat da jemand ne empfehlung?
> 
> danke



Von 661 gibt's Kinderjacken

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## bbob (9. April 2014)

http://www.snowshop.de/Amplifi-Rig-Jacket-Plus

Ein eher unbekannter Hersteller aber ich hab selbst eins und bin überzeugt von dem Teil.


----------



## qwertzui1998 (9. April 2014)

Also die von Alpinestars will ich mir in naher Zukunft auch holen und auf Bmo kostet sie nur 150€.
Brauche aber halt was das gut mim Neckbrace kompatibel ist und von der alpinestars habe ich nur positives gehört.
Dazu finde ich bei soetwas immer etwas mehr ausgeben und etwas vernünftiges kaufen als irgendnen mist und dann nur 40 € oder so bezahlen ^^


----------



## DerFreddy2 (9. April 2014)

qwertzui1998 schrieb:


> Also die von Alpinestars will ich mir in naher Zukunft auch holen und auf Bmo kostet sie nur 150€.
> Brauche aber halt was das gut mim Neckbrace kompatibel ist und von der alpinestars habe ich nur positives gehört.
> Dazu finde ich bei soetwas immer etwas mehr ausgeben und etwas vernünftiges kaufen als irgendnen mist und dann nur 40 € oder so bezahlen ^^


Ja da hast du recht !   Also die Alpinestar Comp ist echt Super  Ich kann die nur weiterempfehlen! Sitzt gut und rutscht nicht  Der Alpinestar BNS Brace passt genau dazu. Gibt sogar einen Testbericht hier aufj mtb-news.de von den beiden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...arbon-und-comp-pro-top-im-fahrbericht-teil-2/


----------



## malmo (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich wollte ein kurzes Feedback zum "O'neal Bullet Proof Protector-Shirt" geben. Letzte Woche bin ich ziemlich grob über den Lenker abgestiegen und mich hats in einem Steinfeld ziemlich verspult. Ich hab mir dabei dummerweise das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen, ohne das Protector-Shirt wäre es allerdings um einiges heftiger ausgefallen. Mein Trikot ist am Rücken und an den Schultern an einigen Stellen kaputt und zeigt deutliche Spuren vom unfreiwilligen Abstieg. Schmerzen oder Blessuren hab ich an diesen Stellen allerdings überhaupt nicht. 

Da das Protector-Shirt keine Hartplastik-Protektoren hat, sondern diese SAS-TEC-Schaumeinlagen, war ich mir am Anfang unsicher, ob das wirklich bei nem heftigen Abflug was taugt. Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht testen, kann aber nun sagen, dass diese Art Protektoren wirklich ihren Dienst geleistet haben. Die Bereiche, die die Protektor-Weste schützen soll, sind heil geblieben!


----------

